

Super fast FTP upload (if you have thousands of files) - legierski
http://blog.self.li/post/43185216979/super-fast-ftp-upload-ssh-many-files

======
0x0
The "mv * .." command is suspect, I think it would miss moving for example
".htaccess" which is kind of important in wordpress.

